# EK PREDATOR Rückruf



## Squeeza (20. Januar 2016)

*EK PREDATOR Rückruf*

Zur Info für alle mit EK Predator AIOs:

https://www.ekwb.com/news/656/19/Im...XLC-Predator-240-and-360-R1-0-Product-recall/


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: EK PREDATOR Rückruf*

Rückruf für EK Water Blocks EK-XLC Predator 240 und EK-XLC Predator 360


----------



## Squeeza (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: EK PREDATOR Rückruf*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Rückruf für EK Water Blocks EK-XLC Predator 240 und EK-XLC Predator 360



Oh sorry, hatte den Beitrag nicht gesehen.
Kann hier gerne geschlossen/gelöscht werden. Danke


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: EK PREDATOR Rückruf*

Ich habe mal veranlasst, dass der News-Thread im richtigen Unterforum landet. Bei den modularen Wasserkühlungen wird er natürlich leichter übersehen, auch wenn die Predator prinzipiell beides ist.


----------

